# Caira and another dog show day



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I showed Caira today at our local kennel club show (Hanford, ca) and Caira won and got another point :aktion033: 
I didn't get any pics of her showing but I made her pose before I took her out of show dog mode. She was her usual happy and sassy self in the ring today, the judge got a little woof every time she made eye contact. :wub: It's a four day show so I'll be showing tomorrow and sat and sunday also, so hopefully I'll get some 'ring' pics!


So on to the pics

[attachment=34566:IMG_0172.jpg]
No I will not sit pretty, I have to wag my tail and mouth off

[attachment=34567:IMG_0174.jpg]
You're wasting your time lady

[attachment=34568:IMG_0186.jpg]
Alright FINE. I'll pose

[attachment=34569:IMG_0187.jpg]
How about a little smirk action?

[attachment=34571:IMG_0191.jpg]
Ok, ok, I'll do serious

[attachment=34574:IMG_0204.jpg]
How's this?

[attachment=34575:IMG_0220.jpg]
Geez are you about done? I can only hold serious for so long

[attachment=34570:IMG_0194.jpg]
Can't do it, I have to look happy

thanks for looking at my happy girl!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Such a pretty lass. The second from the last is my very favorite, but they're all very cute.

Congratulations, Stacy and Caira for another point!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: CONGRATS!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: 

That's so great she got another point - hopefully she'll get more through the weekend!

She is such a stunning girl!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

OMG, Caira is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!! :wub: Her coat is breath taking, Stacy!!! :wub: I might just have to get some Coat Handler products!!! Greats pictures! Thanks so much for sharing!!!

I hope that Caira racks up some points this weekend!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

she is so BEAUTIFUL!!
congrats!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL BEAUTIFUL BEAUTIFUL Caira.....great pictures...congrats for winning the point 

that "How about a little smirk action?" is toooo precious - seems as if she was smiling AWWW

kat


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Such a pretty lass. The second from the last is my very favorite, but they're all very cute.
> 
> Congratulations, Stacy and Caira for another point!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:[/B]


Thank you! I was pretty happy, I have to admit!



> :aktion033: :aktion033: CONGRATS!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:
> 
> That's so great she got another point - hopefully she'll get more through the weekend!
> 
> She is such a stunning girl![/B]


She only needs one more 'single' then we need the two majors (which is 3 pts or more) and can I just say... she did not walk nearly as well for me as she does for Pat! I have no idea how she does it to get Caira soo animated but under control! I can get the animated part ok, it's the keeping her under control part I have problems with!



> OMG, Caira is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!! :wub: Her coat is breath taking, Stacy!!! :wub: I might just have to get some Coat Handler products!!! Greats pictures! Thanks so much for sharing!!!
> 
> I hope that Caira racks up some points this weekend!!!! :aktion033:[/B]


Well, I had just bathed miss Caira this morning and used Coat Handler clarifying, Coat Handler Moisturing and Coat Handler conditioner. I LOVE what it does to her coat! But I just wish it worked as well on all of my dogs!



> she is so BEAUTIFUL!!
> congrats![/B]


Thank you so much!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

She is such a beauty, congrats on the point today and hope there are many more this weekend!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hee Hee....gave the judge a little woof every time she made eye contact! :HistericalSmiley: Atta girl Caira!! Hold nothing back girl!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yay Caira! She's looking cute as usual :wub: :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Looking fun , feisty and FABULOUS :wub: The more obnoxious the dog in the ring , the better I like it - I like seeing some personality  Sarah


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She looks lovely, Stacy. Her coat is beautiful. I love long beautiful tail hair. 
Although I have Cosy cut short I cannot cut much of her tail hair off. It's like
a religious thing. LOL Good luck this weekend.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow Stacy! Congratulations! :aktion033: She's just stunning!!! I can't believe how much more mature she looks now versus when I got to see her in person. Time Flies! She sure is a beauty!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

WOW!!! Caira is looking mighty hot!!

Congrats on a good day. Give Cuh-razy a "high" paw for me :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Stacy -- she looks gorgeous. :wub: :wub: Funny about her mouthing off. Gambler used to do that whenever he would get to the show grounds -- as if to tell everyone "I'M HERE!!!! LOOK AT ME!!!"

She's minored out now, isn't she???

Good luck with the majors.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Caira looks great Stacy! And congrats on another point! Do they have to be at a certain show to get a major? She really has a beautiful thick coat. Louis has a great coat, just not as thick. He is biting his paws now and its making his little front legs look scrawny  I have heard great things about coat handler (on yorkies also), I just may also have to try it.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

she looks lovely, Stacy..you did a great job. Congrats on the point. One step closer to becoming a champion!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Caira is absolutely stunning! 

How many points does she have now? I've lost track!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Beeee U ti FULLLLL Caira. We wish you much good luck this weekend. Thank you for sharing these photos with us.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats :aktion033: & WOW, Caira :wub: just gets more beautiful every day. I think those are some of the very best photos you've done too. Hope the rest of the show goes well.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Caira is beautiful!!!! OK, can you run this by us one more time.....you need how many points to be a champ? and how many does Caira have now?? Please have patience with us "un"show people. It's very interesting!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> Caira is beautiful!!!! OK, can you run this by us one more time.....you need how many points to be a champ? and how many does Caira have now?? Please have patience with us "un"show people. It's very interesting![/B]


Not to hijack, or be an "expert" by any means, but to show, you need 15 points, and of the 15 points, it must include atleast 2 majors. 

Pat, by no time you'll be an expert, meeting me at shows and routing us on?  

If only Stacy and Caira were closer..she could help me with the excellent double topknot skills she has !


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

There she goes mouthing off again! I saw your video of her first show and giggled as she barked while being shown. What a corker she must be! She is gorgeous and I just love her attitude! Keep up the good work with her! She will be a champion in no time!!!


----------



## ChocoGrace (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats on the points! It's no surprise for such a pretty, little girl!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

She is beautiful! Congratulations on your win and I wish you luck in the next shows. Can't wait to see how she did and more pictures.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Caira is beautiful Stacy :wub: I love looking at her pictures


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

OOOOh... she's soooo beautiful... Maxx told me that he's in love and has a HUGE crush on Caira!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

WOW, WOW, WOW
those are Fantastic Photos!!
Congratulations on your point!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats Stacy...........Caira is a pretty girl.


----------



## Lisacisme (Feb 21, 2008)

Stacy, that is so great that Caira got another point today. Now we just have to find her some majors. Any possibility of one this weekend? She's looking so pretty, I'm in love. :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Hee Hee....gave the judge a little woof every time she made eye contact! :HistericalSmiley: Atta girl Caira!! Hold nothing back girl!![/B]


Yep, that's my girl :wub: She just has WAY too much fun!



> Yay Caira! She's looking cute as usual :wub: :wub:[/B]


Aww thanks! 



> She looks lovely, Stacy. Her coat is beautiful. I love long beautiful tail hair.
> Although I have Cosy cut short I cannot cut much of her tail hair off. It's like
> a religious thing. LOL Good luck this weekend.[/B]


Lucy is the same way, she has 'all' of her tail hair, even though she's been shaved down 3x. I love it long! Caira's coat is really easy to take of, as long as I bathe her every three days, I don't need to brush her every day. I love her coat!



> Wow Stacy! Congratulations! :aktion033: She's just stunning!!! I can't believe how much more mature she looks now versus when I got to see her in person. Time Flies! She sure is a beauty![/B]


I know, all of a sudden she lost her 'puppy' look and looked all grown up! She was a cute puppy but now is a very pretty adult (not that I'm biased, LOL) I'm so lucky that Dian shared her with me!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> WOW!!! Caira is looking mighty hot!!
> 
> Congrats on a good day. Give Cuh-razy a "high" paw for me :wub:[/B]


Thank you! Caira high paws ya right back. And she has HUGE paws to high paw with, let me tell you!



> Stacy -- she looks gorgeous. :wub: :wub: Funny about her mouthing off. Gambler used to do that whenever he would get to the show grounds -- as if to tell everyone "I'M HERE!!!! LOOK AT ME!!!"
> 
> She's minored out now, isn't she???
> 
> Good luck with the majors.[/B]


She has 8 pts, I've put 4 on her and Pat has put 4, so one more piont and she'll be minored out. Hopefully those majors will happen soon!

And YES, that is what Caira says - I"M HERE! She makes me laugh every time she does it, LOL!



> Caira looks great Stacy! And congrats on another point! Do they have to be at a certain show to get a major? She really has a beautiful thick coat. Louis has a great coat, just not as thick. He is biting his paws now and its making his little front legs look scrawny  I have heard great things about coat handler (on yorkies also), I just may also have to try it.[/B]


For majors, there has to be a certain number of competition. In California, it takes 5 bitches (or 4 dogs) to have a 3 pt major, so it just depends on how many dogs/bitches are entered (and show up) each day. Today there was only two bitches entered (and a special) so there was only one point. It's a confusing system and I'm still trying to learn it all! 

Caira bit her paws when she was around 6 mos old, it drove me CRAZY. It finally stopped around 8 months, after I had her on a certain food for a few months. Good luck with Louis' chewing! I know how irritating it is, believe me!



> she looks lovely, Stacy..you did a great job. Congrats on the point. One step closer to becoming a champion![/B]


I did her grooming today so it always feels extra 'good' to get the point! I can tell you one thing, she was nowhere near the flawless Caira she is when Pat has her!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, she is so darn pretty! Her coat is amazing! Congrats on getting another point!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Caira is absolutely stunning!
> 
> How many points does she have now? I've lost track! [/B]


She has 8, as of today, I have put 4 on her and Pat Keen has put 4. Pat shows her WAY better than I could hope to though, that is for sure! I'm having the problem of Caira not wanting to listen to me - kind of like my kids, hehe



> Beeee U ti FULLLLL Caira. We wish you much good luck this weekend. Thank you for sharing these photos with us.
> 
> enJOY!
> Melanie[/B]


Thank you!! 



> Congrats :aktion033: & WOW, Caira :wub: just gets more beautiful every day. I think those are some of the very best photos you've done too. Hope the rest of the show goes well.[/B]


Thank you! I show again tomorrow at 9:30am so we'll see how that goes!



> Caira is beautiful!!!! OK, can you run this by us one more time.....you need how many points to be a champ? and how many does Caira have now?? Please have patience with us "un"show people. It's very interesting![/B]


Believe me, i'm still trying to figure it all out! You need 15 to become a champiion, but you need two 'majors' (3 or more points which are available when a certain number of entries show) Those majors have to be from two different judges. Caira doesn't have any majors yet, just the singles. Unlike Ace, who has his majors and no singles, LOL. The majors are the tough ones to get!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> She only needs one more 'single' then we need the two majors (which is 3 pts or more) and can I just say... she did not walk nearly as well for me as she does for Pat! I have no idea how she does it to get Caira soo animated but under control! I can get the animated part ok, it's the keeping her under control part I have problems with![/B]


Stacy,
She is a very beautiful bitch. You learn how to control the dog in a ring situation with experience. Pat has lots of experience and she is a very good handler. Did you notice what kind of lead she was using on Caira? That can make a difference too. When I saw the movie on Caira with Pat, one thing I noticed was that Pat kept making eye contact with her. She also kept her right hand out and was probably telling her to look and directed her toward her right hand. 
Oh, yes, Congratulations on your point. So, she will point out tomorrow? You may have to send her to Dian to get her majors. Out our direction we work at setting majors up so at least someone can get one or more. To the judge when Caira met her eyes and barked Caira was asking for the win. Again, Congrats!!! 
Tina


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

She is BEAUTIFUL!!!! Goregeous, really!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: Yeah Caira!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congrads on the win, and much good luck in the coming shows. Caira is certainly a beauty.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> There she goes mouthing off again! I saw your video of her first show and giggled as she barked while being shown. What a corker she must be! She is gorgeous and I just love her attitude! Keep up the good work with her! She will be a champion in no time!!![/B]


She calmed down a bit in the ring but she sure likes announcing that she's in the ring. She has that "I will not be ignored" personality! 



> Congrats on the points! It's no surprise for such a pretty, little girl![/B]


Aw thanks!



> She is beautiful! Congratulations on your win and I wish you luck in the next shows. Can't wait to see how she did and more pictures.[/B]


Hopefully I'll have more pics tomorrow! I kind of like going ot these shows when my kids are in school, i feel like I'm getting away with something!



> Caira is beautiful Stacy :wub: I love looking at her pictures[/B]


Aw thank you!



> OOOOh... she's soooo beautiful... Maxx told me that he's in love and has a HUGE crush on Caira!![/B]


Hehe, tell him that Caira is jailbait right now, LOL. Give her a few months.... :thumbsup:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Showed again today (friday) and Caira went Winners Bitch and got another point :aktion033: My daughter marina showed in juniors today with Lucy and got her first '1st' place against competition so she was thrilled!
I'll try to get pics tomorrow, although it's an EARLY show day (8:30am for juniors and maltese show at 9:30)

So it's been a good show for us and Caira now has all of her single points, so she just needs her majors and she'll be finished :aktion033:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Way to go!!! 

Great for Marina as well!!

You Ladies Rock!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:rockon:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

yay caira :aktion033: she is beautiful :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

She looks absolutely beautiful :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Yeah for Caira!!!! So proud of you!!!!
:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 
Congrats to Marina and Lucy! So proud of you, Marina!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Caira is breathtakingly gorgeous - she has grown into a beautiful young lady.

I still love her personality.

Keep up the grrrrrrrreaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttt work Stacey and Marina.

Ohhhh and Marina - I am very proud of you working with shy littly tiny Lucy ..Good on ya Girl !!!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> Showed again today (friday) and Caira went Winners Bitch and got another point :aktion033: My daughter marina showed in juniors today with Lucy and got her first '1st' place against competition so she was thrilled!
> I'll try to get pics tomorrow, although it's an EARLY show day (8:30am for juniors and maltese show at 9:30)
> 
> So it's been a good show for us and Caira now has all of her single points, so she just needs her majors and she'll be finished :aktion033:[/B]


CONGRATULATIONS!!! WTG.









Your not always the "point maker", your the WINNER!!! I am sure Marina is floating on cloud 9. 

Tina


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=537734
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I used your grooming advice and Caira looked MUCH better. Not perfect, but better than I had her looking the before! I took her in for group and Jeanne Haley was nice enough to redo her topknots for me, so she looked a LOT better for the group judging!


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Congratulations on your points, Miss Caira! What a beautiful girl you are.

I really like the way this pic shows her wonderful pigment. Just lovely.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Congratulations on your points, Miss Caira! What a beautiful girl you are.
> 
> I really like the way this pic shows her wonderful pigment. Just lovely.
> 
> ...


Aww thanks! Her halos had faded quite a bit so I made it my mission to stick her in the sun whenever possible these past few weeks! Her halos came back in nice and dark. I'm so lucky to have her!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Go Caira!! That's great!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!! It is so much fun to hear about her progress and see how beautiful Caira is.


----------



## Lisacisme (Feb 21, 2008)

Stacy that's great news about Caira. And Marina getting a first place - that is fantastic. She's worked so hard - she deserves it. Good luck the rest of the weekend. I'm jealous you are there.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

What a great weekend for you and your daugher! I'm so thrilled for you. This is just so exciting for me. Don't know why since I have nothing to do with it. LOL


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Wow! You, Marina, Caira and Lucy are doing GREAT!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: Caira's halos are awesome! Way to go girls! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Cathy A


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Great job!!! Congrats.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

That is fantastic!!! I was wondering how everything went!

Congrats to you, Caira, Marina, and Lucy!!!

:aktion033: :chili: :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033: :chili:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratulations Caira and Stacy! :chili: That is wonderful news! :aktion033: 

Marina and Lucy so proud of you and your great work!  :chili:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> What a great weekend for you and your daugher! I'm so thrilled for you. This is just so exciting for me. Don't know why since I have nothing to do with it. LOL[/B]


LOL! It's pretty exciting for me, I have to say! The best part is the show is 15 min away so there is no traveling involved! 



> Wow! You, Marina, Caira and Lucy are doing GREAT!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: Caira's halos are awesome! Way to go girls! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:
> 
> Cathy A[/B]


Aww thanks Cathy! I definitely learn something new every time I show. I especially learn that I still have a looooong way to go to perfect my topknot skills! Caira went Winner bitch again today so now she has 10 singles



> Great job!!! Congrats.[/B]


Oh thank you!



> That is fantastic!!! I was wondering how everything went!
> 
> Congrats to you, Caira, Marina, and Lucy!!!
> 
> :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033: :chili:[/B]


Thank you! Caira won again today, although when Pat has her in the ring, she looks a million times better! 



> Congratulations Caira and Stacy! :chili: That is wonderful news! :aktion033:
> 
> Marina and Lucy so proud of you and your great work!  :chili:[/B]


Marina is doing very well with Lucy and the mistakes she makes, she learns from them and makes sure that it will never happen again!!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

WOHOO!! go Caira! she looks great :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> yay caira :aktion033: she is beautiful :wub:[/B]


Thank you!



> WOHOO!! go Caira! she looks great :wub:[/B]


And thank you again! :biggrin:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Wow, that is great Stacy, congratulations to you and Marina (and of course the little fluffy girls!). Where will you be going to get your majors??? How do you track that down?


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Congratulations!! That is great. Now, I just have to know what Halos are LOL. I"m assuming pigment around their eyes (if you mention the sun?)


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Wow, that is great Stacy, congratulations to you and Marina (and of course the little fluffy girls!). Where will you be going to get your majors??? How do you track that down?[/B]


Well, a lot of it is luck in finding shows that other maltese are entered in so that will be the key! Majors are hard to find, and even harder to win, LOL!



> Congratulations!! That is great. Now, I just have to know what Halos are LOL. I"m assuming pigment around their eyes (if you mention the sun?)[/B]


Yes the halo is the skin around the eyes, 
[attachment=34684:IMG_9634.jpg]

Here is Caira a month ago, you can see how her pale her halos were compared to this
[attachment=34685:IMG_0186.jpg]


----------

